# Hellolight sales!!!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

*Upcoming Event: Black Friday Sale!*

We are offering 10% off everything in the store on the Friday after Thanksgiving! That's right! 10% off everything in the store! Mark your calendar because this sale only comes around once a year.

*Black Friday Coupon Code: blackfriday1107*

*Black Friday offer valid 12:00am- 11:59pm PST on 11/23/07*

Hehe, don't say I didn't post soon enough this time


----------

